

Ask HN: how do you handle preorders (not charging CC until later)? Any gotchas? - positivejam

I'm talking about getting the CC# weeks or months in advance and then actually processing payment when it's time to deliver. Also, does Stripe handle this sort of situation pretty well, or is there another payment processor that does it better?
======
podingx
Stripe handles this really well. We've been using them to power the payments
piece for trycelery.com. No big gotchas so far based on my experience. If you
wait too long to charge, you may run into an expired credit card.

I'd say the most important thing is to clearly communicate
shipping/fulfillment timing to your customers, so they know what to expect.

~~~
positivejam
Cool, exactly what I was hoping to find out. Thanks for the insight!

~~~
podingx
Glad I could help. Feel free to shoot me an email (in my HN profile) if you
have any specific questions.

